# *******Bowtech Reign 6 / 7 Review *******



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for sharing. Has Bowtech done anything different in the manufacturing of their limbs?


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Love that Kryptek Altitude 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

DJO said:


> Nice review, thanks for sharing. Has Bowtech done anything different in the manufacturing of their limbs?


Yes now all limbs are 100% manufactured in house, where previously that wasn't the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Would jump on that if the exact thing was offered 34-35"


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

The 6 and 7 I shot both hit IBO on the nose. And there was exactly 10fps difference between comfort and performance settings. 
I only shot these bows a dozen or so times and am blown away. I will have a 7 also.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Would jump on that if the exact thing was offered 34-35"


Agree


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

dnv23 said:


> The 6 and 7 I shot both hit IBO on the nose. And there was exactly 10fps difference between comfort and performance settings.
> I only shot these bows a dozen or so times and am blown away. I will have a 7 also.


What dl did u shoot them at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

That camo looks awesome. Everything on paper looks great.....


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

[QUOTE=MELLY

I think he's about the same as us if I remember correctly but could be wrong and he may have shot a diff DL than his norm. ???


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OP - thanks for the review! Good stuff - can't wait to shoot the 7.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

This bow maintains ibo at 27.5/28 im in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Would jump on that if the exact thing was offered 34-35"


I was told its coming in 2017.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> I was told its coming in 2017.


Long draw version 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> What dl did u shoot them at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot them at 28" but they were shot through the crony at 29" by my brother.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

w8indq said:


> Long draw version
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I asked if there was a 34-35" 7"BH bow coming and was told there was in 2017.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> I asked if there was a 34-35" 7"BH bow coming and was told there was in 2017.


Yeah sounds like its going to be a long draw bow. That was what the comment said on bowtechs Facebook page by bowtech

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I just hope it goes as low as 28" LOL


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Actually Bowtech said yes to both there being a long draw in 2017 and there being a 34-35" axle to axle bow for 2017.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Actually Bowtech said yes to both there being a long draw in 2017 and there being a 34-35" axle to axle bow for 2017.
> View attachment 5145993


I missed that one 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

w8indq said:


> I missed that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It's cool, I was stalking their Facebook pretty hard looking for reviews and info on their "new limbs" This bow really has my interest but just making sure I do my homework on It before I buy it.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> It's cool, I was stalking their Facebook pretty hard looking for reviews and info on their "new limbs" This bow really has my interest but just making sure I do my homework on It before I buy it.


Same here hahaha seeing as i will be buying blind as it will most likely be the first one to come over to new Zealand 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Spent some more time with them including the 6, and I tell ya the 6 shoots identical to the 7. Very nice bow! The 7 on comfort is a smoother draw but stiffer draw than my Prodigy. It seems equivalent to setting 1 or 2 on my Prodigy. I'm still impressed.
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I did not get a chance to shoot them yesterday but hoping to get to the shop tomorrow or Saturday. I plan on taking my Impulse34 with to compare with the Reign, Halon32, and Pro Defiant 34. Depending on how much time they let me play I will do a thorough review.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well done, thank you.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Shot both the other day, this is my next bow likely the 7. Waiting for longer A2A was my first thought but this without a doubt is a winner for my needs.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwym11z (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet Bows! I see a 7 in my near future! Nice job on the review :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter181 (May 4, 2013)

Looks and Sounds Awesome now if I can convince the Wife!:shade:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like your having fun with it 
Very nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwbh (Mar 29, 2015)

Bowhunter181 said:


> Looks and Sounds Awesome now if I can convince the Wife!:shade:


easier to ask for forgiveness than permission

Sent from my LGUS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Got the call mine will be in this week. Can't wait to get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuck270 (Oct 12, 2006)

Can anyone compare it to the experience? Draw? Valley? Vibration? That was my favorite bow tech so far. Thanks


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

bigbuck270 said:


> Can anyone compare it to the experience? Draw? Valley? Vibration? That was my favorite bow tech so far. Thanks


Draw is smoother than the experience, the Reign loads up quicker and its stiffer but a smoother draw. Valley is great and similiar to running the mod 1 spot shorter on the experience. Vibration id say the same neither have vibration. I've owned the experience, own a Prodigy, can't wait for my Reign. Shoot one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Got mine in today, can't wait to set it up!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Got mine in today, can't wait to set it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! You are going to freakin love it.


----------



## fender68 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man. That's nice!! 

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

How's the draw on the btx compare to the new reign 6 bow. I have a btx on its way hope I like it. I haven't shot the new bowtech bows since the experience. I ve owned about 12 bowtech bows and the btx will be my newest to me.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't own a BTX so I can't compare them. From what I've heard BTX draws great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

Wait, did the shirt come with? All I got was a hat with my BT-X!

:mg:


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Remembered why I love ODB cams! As of now I am liking this more than my Prodigy, once you shoot 20-30 times and give your muscles time to learn the draw. Great shooter!

18 yards bareshaft and fletched after setting it up in my basement a few hours.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

